# How wide is your girl’s rear??



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Like the title says... how wide is your girl’s stern?? Measured From outer chine to chine of course. Just curious what the difference is between different models.. if you’re proud of her, post a pic of her rear with her dimensions!!!!


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Going off memory 17.6’ length 72” beam


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I'll have to measure it. That'll be fun! Hell, I'll measure the boat,too.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

62”er


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Water Bound said:


> 62”er
> View attachment 137286


I’ve been looking at sterns a LONG time, and even consider myself a stern man. But I may need a lesson in what a chine is because my Guide...errr girl is much more like a 72’er. Of course, she is a bit older than that fine specimen. And she does have a tunnel.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Right back at you @Surffshr , that’s a pretty girl there! Mines an 02 and I measured the lower waterline chine. Definitely wider up top. Haha maybe I need the chine lesson


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

No idea how wide she is. But she has sponsons so definitely not a flat ass.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My girl is 18.5 tall with a 90" beam, hard as fiberglass


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

15' long, 60"@ the chine and 75" top of deck.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

That's one boney skinny ass skiff JT. Baby's got no back.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Broad in the beam


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

Lmao that’s awesome, she’s got a great personality though I swear


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

@BassFlats this is an inshore forum. The whale hunters are on the hull truth... seriously though, where’s the guys with a marquesa, Biscayne, chittum, Cayo, & Evo? You guys scared to show your girls rear??? And tell us how wide it is??


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

I took this pic in the Keys so I am ok posting it here. Best @$$ this side of J Lo and I am proud to call her mine...My flats boat #carbonated







is Kate Moss by comparison......


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

17.5 ft long with 50inch chine to chine width.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Conchfish build. 56.5" at the waterline. 76" at the cap.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Charles J. Foschini said:


> I took this pic in the Keys so I am ok posting it here. Best @$$ this side of J Lo and I am proud to call her mine...My flats boat #carbonated
> View attachment 137606
> is Kate Moss by comparison......


Looks tippy


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

BassFlats said:


> Broad in the beam


Oh my!


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

redchaser said:


> Looks tippy


It's among the first air cooled to have ABS breaks. That with a limited slip diff has her stable as can be at speed.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

JT McStravic said:


> Lmao that’s awesome, she’s got a great personality though I swear


Sews her own clothes too!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

well I took my grandson to Lake Jackson Sunday to fly fish for carp and my fat ass boat got stuck on a ankle deep flat. I didn't know to turn at the buoy, who knew. After we pushed in to 8" I jumped on. Then found a shallow point that we tossed corn out on as the carp came in mudded I poled my grandson into position to cast JET SKI came with in PP length. day was over








here she is in all her lovely broad ask..


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Surffshr said:


> View attachment 137294
> 
> I’ve been looking at sterns a LONG time, and even consider myself a stern man. But I may need a lesson in what a chine is because my Guide...errr girl is much more like a 72’er. Of course, she is a bit older than that fine specimen. And she does have a tunnel.


dream skiff right there. Wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

For those of you who don's know what the outer chine is on a vessel, see below. how wide is your girl from corner to corner across the stern? it would be interesting to compare stern widths of hulls that we as a community think are good poling skiffs.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Charles J. Foschini said:


> It's among the first air cooled to have ABS breaks. That with a limited slip diff has her stable as can be at speed.


Aha yes air cooled...


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

if your going to show your car instead of your boat, at least show off the car washer in a bikini!!!!!!!


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

61" chine to chine (Maverick HPXV 18)


----------



## MMessana (Sep 28, 2015)

49.5" chine to chine on the 173.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Rick hambric said:


> For those of you who don's know what the outer chine is on a vessel, see below. how wide is your girl from corner to corner across the stern? it would be interesting to compare stern widths of hulls that we as a community think are good poling skiffs.
> View attachment 138040


I had to look at it a minute to figure it out so I’m going to measure on the boat from chine to chine


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0iGkb0P0GC9xlV

2015 HB Pro tapered chine 61" water line then down to 60" at the trim tab mounts then 57" at the low chine.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

rcbrower said:


> 61" chine to chine (Maverick HPXV 18)


What a garage! Outstanding.


----------



## Keywester1 (Sep 9, 2014)

93" at the deck, i think its something like 88" at the chines if my eyecrometer is correct. Our little homebuilt skiff for reference...


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

That is a fat bottom girl keywester


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Wide and still skinny.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

HB Pro showing stern chine


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

Rick hambric said:


> if your going to show your car instead of your boat, at least show off the car washer in a bikini!!!!!!!


My bikini days are behind me


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

Rick hambric said:


> if your going to show your car instead of your boat, at least show off the car washer in a bikini!!!!!!!


My bikini days are behind me


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Skinny will measure tomorrow. Shes like a







Victoria Secret model


----------



## MMessana (Sep 28, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Skinny will measure tomorrow. Shes like a
> View attachment 138228
> Victoria Secret model


Ahhhhh I want my gladesmen back!


----------



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

35” chine to chine
50” beam up front


----------



## PropGunOne (May 27, 2018)

In the process of trying to learn how to hand draw boat designs and translate them into offset tables. Part of the process was pulling the data on about 30 different production boats coming up with generic length/beam ratios., looking to see if there was some kind of sweet spot. The average Was 2.9624:1, with the highest I found being Drake's insanely overpriced Outlaw at 3.5xx:1. On the low side was the Maverick 15HPX at 2.36:1. Didn’t include the Dade, who probably has one of the highest ratios with the taper they use, something like 36” at the stern. This is all off max beam, of course, not chine beam. The interesting thing is that until you get to extremes, it doesn’t seem to make a tremendous difference in speed among most production skiffs. Hard to be certain as everyone advertises different motor sizes. Dade certainly exchanged draft for speed, which isn’t necessarily a bad thing when you only float 5” anyway.

Mine sits somewhere around 44” at the chines.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

29.5"


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Anorexic.


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

I think 20". Shes got that potato body.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

46” on the Skull


----------



## KingFlySC (Jan 15, 2018)

Right at 46" chine to chine before the radius.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

96" LoL


----------



## GitchaPull (Oct 22, 2018)

56” bottom 74” at the top


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

FlyBy said:


> I'll have to measure it. That'll be fun! Hell, I'll measure the boat,too.


Get back to us after you've measured - not with the numbers - just a description of your wife's reaction when you try. We just want to know that you survived.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

hawkman said:


> Get back to us after you've measured - not with the numbers - just a description of your wife's reaction when you try. We just want to know that you survived.



I'm good. Just had my full-length cast replaced by a removable brace.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

PropGunOne said:


> In the process of trying to learn how to hand draw boat designs and translate them into offset tables. Part of the process was pulling the data on about 30 different production boats coming up with generic length/beam ratios., looking to see if there was some kind of sweet spot. The average Was 2.9624:1, with the highest I found being Drake's insanely overpriced Outlaw at 3.5xx:1. On the low side was the Maverick 15HPX at 2.36:1. Didn’t include the Dade, who probably has one of the highest ratios with the taper they use, something like 36” at the stern. This is all off max beam, of course, not chine beam. The interesting thing is that until you get to extremes, it doesn’t seem to make a tremendous difference in speed among most production skiffs. Hard to be certain as everyone advertises different motor sizes. Dade certainly exchanged draft for speed, which isn’t necessarily a bad thing when you only float 5” anyway.
> 
> Mine sits somewhere around 44” at the chines.


The problem is the measurements are largely meaningless as the part of the boat above the water doesn’t have much effect. Sure, there is reserve bouyancy, how dry it rides, wind surface, etc, but 2 boats that each measure 17’10” with a 72” beam could have 12” different waterline beams. Same thing with the bow, if you look at a lot of pictures, some boats have almost 3’ of bow out of the water even at rest, due to where it starts sloping upward. Compare that with something like the plumb bow and it’s a huge difference. 

My boat is 17’10” with a 59” beam. Max bottom width is 48”, chimes at the stern are 44”.


----------



## Back Country (Dec 30, 2017)




----------

